# Bill Hall



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

Bill Hall, 
Big thanks and great appreciation for ALL your selfless efforts sharing, tutoring and helping all us interested enthusiasts. You are certainly a great asset to the hobby and I'm sure HT is proud and honored as much as I am to have the opportunity of your efforts.

Respectfully,
Tjettom Baker


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Good on ya Tjettom. I agree with you completely! Cheers Bill!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah! He is the MAN!! 

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Bill just got the name wrong IMO, instead of "Model Murdering", should be "Modeling Magician". It's hard to believe some of the stuff he's rebuilt. Seeing some of the restoration rebuilds and videos is awesom, just gives me a better understanding of the process!!! Thanks!!! ... RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

We shall annoint him the Grand Pooba of the Slotcar Forum. All hail Bill! :jest:

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*One trick pony*

Gulp....c'mon now Tom-n-guyz.

This is all very nice, and the sentiment is greatly appreciated; but any accolades should be shared by everyone of our membership from top dog Hank to our newest members.

I'm pretty much a one trick pony with the plastic repair thing... 

So please let's try and keep any accolades in perspective. There are so many skilled builders here, from which I take mountains of inspiration. When ever I'm in a slump, I log on and see what the gang is up to! :thumbsup:

I'm thinking we should change the tile of this thread to..."Dont ya wish you could..."

Execute a two tone like Randy Matlock
Have the expressive freedom of Bobzilla
Landscape like Nuther Dave
Free build bodies like Fastlap
Route a track like Joez
use foil like RR
Curse like Coach
Airbrush like Tom
Flames like Kraz

and on and on and on

(all things I wish I could do) :thumbsup:


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

...vacuform like the late, great Pete McKay....

Still Bill, you're an inspiration to a lot of us that model in any scale, not just HO. Sometime this year I'm going to probably start doing HO on a smaller scale and would like to make some of the early (1954-1959) style NASCAR bodies in resin, and I look forward to your modification examples to get there.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Geez when did Pete die?? Wasn't he just starting a rally league or something? I didn't even know he was sick.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I think I threw up in my mouth a little.... Guys, Bill does this cause he likes it and he is a pretty humble guy. Having been around him on a few occasions he just enjoys little cars like the rest of us and is good at telling us all how he does it, me thinks he may be a little uncomfortable at this point with the fawning. 

Please back away from the altar of Bill, nothing to see here folks. Although, I did see him in an Eggo waffle this morning, is that weird?

Peace out, 

Marty


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*From the Movie Grease (love it!) So Danny what did you do this summer..or now Winter*

"Don't ya wish you could"

Found a slot messed up but, not by me...

Fixed it up as good as could be...

Put it on the track and drove it around...

It was squeeky and made a high pitched sound...

Slot car lovin' happened so fast...

Slot car lovin' it couldn't laaaast...

It desloted and fell on the floor...

Lil' Timmy smashed it once more...

Now all that's seen is lots of little plastic parts...

We left the room because, of Lil' Timmy's Far.....tz

Bob...wish I could right songs like the "HUT"...zilla


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Hahaha, very good Zilla!!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bill is a master "gooper" so this is not a knock towards Bill .... but let's not forget all the other people here on HT that have shared great ideas and customs. I agree with Bill ...... I wish I could .... I wish I could ...... I wish I could ....... (borrowed from the little slotcar that could):tongue:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*He's ok I guess...*

If you like that sort of thing.  nd


----------



## Yoshi Nagura (Feb 9, 2008)

'doba, he's not deceased, just dead to the hobby. Sorry didn't mean to shock you. Last I saw him he was heading up to the mountains a few days before New Years with his new 7mm-08 Savage and his dog. He brought me everything he owned slot car wise and just drive off, hasn't returned my calls or been home since.

Bill I need to ask a technical question, and if it's one you answered before my apologies. Your "goop" I assume is made from plastic sprue and some sort of solvent like glue or lacquer thinner. Is there a certain formula or is it just keep adding until you get to a certain consistancy? I made mine from the Testors liquid glue with the needle applicator and used sprue shavings to sort of speed up the disolving time. I've also taken to sticking stuff in Sarah's food dehydrator to speed up curing time, seems to work just fine. Also, as a substitute for, say, resin, can this stuff also be used to cast complete parts? Again, I'm assuming this stuff needs to have air get to it to cure (evaporate?) but can you cast small things like hood scoops for pro stock cars or wings? I'm trying to find a cheap substitute for resin casting since I'm mostly going to start with small parts and work my way up. And can you use clear plastic as well or does the sprue material have to be pigmented? Styrene "glass" is always more brittle than the solid colored stuff, but casting clear stuff would be cool too.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Bill - Let's not restirct your talents to goop alone. You have done a few customs with brass tube extended forks, etc. that are pretty impressive.
Are you sure you want to learn to swear like Coach? Lol
Jim


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

This is what is great about this hobby-the exchange of great Ideas !



Neal:dude:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bill.... you may think you're a one trick pony, but brother.. it's one Hell of a trick!
I still can;t believe the way you saved my O Gauge from the junk pile. Thanks again!

When are you going to put all videos together on a DVD? 
I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

My favorite Bill moment,
was the yellow hot rod with the fabricated front end, jewelry clasp used for the headlight housings, LED fiber optics. I imagine it also with a radar detector, and flame dumps.

Gee Bill, that was a trick rod.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hats off to all here on hobbytalk.i learn things here i hope to one day pass onto my son,and therefore add one more generation to this hobby.
yoshi:i hope pete's okay.glad he took his dog with him.i am sure we all send him our best.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Yoshi Nagura said:


> He brought me everything he owned slot car wise and just drive off, hasn't returned my calls or been home since.


Needed room for my quad in my garage, didn't think I needed to check in. Got a nice 5 pointer, dressed out a little skinny but worth the cold I have now from chasing him.


Hey Bill, I have done some costume jewelery and have made roll cages and wheelie bars out of the "findings" wire. Really soft stuff to bend and looks great, soldiers pretty good too with silver. I'd really like to see you do a 4 gear classic dragster with a tube frame. I'd do it but I don't have any stuff left right now, may get back into it a little come tax time. May even build a small track myself.

One of the things I've been trying to find the words for bringing up; I know you and the PacNW guys race FunJets and the sort, I was up near Redding and ran into some guys that race that amounts to Fray's using the Ultra G chassis. Ever build anything along those lines?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yoshi Nagura said:


> 'doba, he's not deceased, just dead to the hobby. Sorry didn't mean to shock you. Last I saw him he was heading up to the mountains a few days before New Years with his new 7mm-08 Savage and his dog. He brought me everything he owned slot car wise and just drive off, hasn't returned my calls or been home since.
> 
> Bill I need to ask a technical question, and if it's one you answered before my apologies. Your "goop" I assume is made from plastic sprue and some sort of solvent like glue or lacquer thinner. Is there a certain formula or is it just keep adding until you get to a certain consistancy? I made mine from the Testors liquid glue with the needle applicator and used sprue shavings to sort of speed up the disolving time. I've also taken to sticking stuff in Sarah's food dehydrator to speed up curing time, seems to work just fine. Also, as a substitute for, say, resin, can this stuff also be used to cast complete parts? Again, I'm assuming this stuff needs to have air get to it to cure (evaporate?) but can you cast small things like hood scoops for pro stock cars or wings? I'm trying to find a cheap substitute for resin casting since I'm mostly going to start with small parts and work my way up. And can you use clear plastic as well or does the sprue material have to be pigmented? Styrene "glass" is always more brittle than the solid colored stuff, but casting clear stuff would be cool too.


I'm very particular about my batches so I only use original Aurora plastic and Testors 3502. I cant have boo boos or inclusions and try to avoid tonal variatiations due to contamination at all costs. Therefore I'm pretty well locked into one way of doing it. I say "try" whatever you can! "Apply" only what you know!

Asolutely not for casting. I initially fiddled with some casts of odds and ends. Results were Frankenstein shrunken heads with smallpox. Shrinkage is the main issue, heavy out gassing is the second. I suppose one could revisit it if you had the patience and layer it like an onion....but truthfully I didnt see it as a constructive waste of my time. Injection molding machines are required for a reason...duh.

I've made clear just to prove you can but didnt see much practical use for it as it is fraught with the same heredity.

Ultimately it's an old school process more like the lacquers of old. It requires time and patience. Cutting of corners, random substitutions, and hurry up mentalities wont allow this technique/product to meet expectations. Most folks have expectations from a world of catalyzed products that kick in minutes and instant crazy glue. Goop is another universe. I only sculpt with it because it is the required medium and I have to. It's slow, uncooperative, and a pain in the arse at best. 

Considering what your goal is, your best bet is conventional fillers and putties for your mock ups and prototype work. Good Luck! :thumbsup:


----------

